
Ask HN: How do I create a table in text (using hyphens, pipes and pluses)? - jkuria
Every now and then I see people create fancy tables in plain text here on HN (either as a signature or in the comments). I remember seeing a lot of this in my UNIX days too and always wondered how it was done. I have a need for it now, so if you know how please help.<p>Thanks,
======
gamedna
The simple answer to your question is the obvious one: Manually. Use a text
editor that has a "draw mode" or "draw mode plugin" emacs, or sublime text for
example.

If you would like to create them programmatically, some languages have modules
that help you create them easily. Off the top of my head PrettyTable in python
works quite well.

[https://pypi.python.org/pypi/PrettyTable](https://pypi.python.org/pypi/PrettyTable)

Hope this helps.

------
rcfox
Emacs will handle this for you:
[https://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/html_node/emacs/Te...](https://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/html_node/emacs/Text-
Based-Tables.html)

------
ddv
[http://www.tablesgenerator.com/text_tables](http://www.tablesgenerator.com/text_tables)

------
Sharlin
Have you tried, uh, googling? "Ascii table generator" seems to give several
relevant hits.

